# ID please near Brisbane



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 1, 2013)

Can anyone ID this lil one? Spotted him in De Aguilar National Park near Brisbane...


----------



## Tesla (Sep 1, 2013)

Water dragon.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yep, a juvenile Eastern WD (now Intelligama lesueurii lesueurii). Typical dull brown base colour (which can be yellowish or greyish) with several series of enlarged spinose pale scales. You can see the dark temporal streak developing from the eye, through the ear to the neck, as well as the dark dorsal bands along the back, the nuchal crest and just a hint of the vertebral crest. They usually have very long tails but this guy has lost a bit.


Blue


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting... I actually have an EWD which I've cared for since he was only a few weeks old... Looked very different to this one (mainly colour) Also the short tail threw me as well... (Goes to show what I know lol)

You guys are onto it & after further inspection + the description you provided I do concur


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 1, 2013)

No worries *Danny*. Yep, the little fellas are quite different to the adults. Big bulbous head, very big eyes, extremely long tail and very long limbs and digits, particularly the back, even for an agamid. They are often a yellowish olive more than brown and when very little usually lack the black banding, except maybe on the middle of the back and a bit on the limbs. The series of transverse enlarged pale scales make up the dominant pattern. One of my favourite herps!

This guy also looks like it due to shed sometime soon as the overall appearance is very dull - always off putting when you are trying to make an ID. Add that to being in transition from juvenile colour pattern to adult... can be rather confusing.


Blue


----------

